# Colbert and Stewart not free on amazon prime anymore?



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I notice that The Daily Show and the Colbert Report used to available with an amazon prime subscription a few days after airing. Now all the shows are either $1.99 per episode or not available for streaming. Is this somehow related to the contract dispute with Viacom and some of the cabls providers like Suddenlink?

Thanks all


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've never watched through Amazon. It is available on comedycentral.com and through HULU Plus.


----------

